# Anglerdemo überreicht Kanzlerin Merkel Resolution gegen Angelverbote im Fehmarnbelt



## Thomas9904 (14. Juli 2017)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag August

Wir freuen uns, als Medienpartner von Anglerdemo folgende Nachricht bringen und verbreiten zu dürfen.








*Anglerdemo überreicht Kanzlerin Merkel Resolution gegen Angelverbote im Fehmarnbelt​*
*Beim Besuch von  Bundeskanzlerin Merkel in Heiligenhafen am 14. 07. 2017 im Rahmen ihrer Wahlkampftour überreicht Anglerdemo Kanzlerin Merkel eine von Anglerdemo erstellte und unterzeichnete Resolution gegen Angelverbote im Fehmarnbelt*

Das wurde bereits im Vorfeld von Anglerdemo mit Veranstalter, Sicherheitsbehörden und der CDU vereinbart.

Den Text der Resolution stellen wir im Anhang ab 17 Uhr ein (bis dahin Sperrvermerk).

Wir versuchen, euch infomäßig hier weiter auf dem Laufenden zu halten.

Wir hoffen auch auf etwas Videomaterial und Fotos im Laufe des Tages


--------------------------------------------​
Kommentar
*Ich bezeuge meinen Respekt vor den Organisatoren und Machern von Anglerdemo, den Kutterkäptns, EGOH, Ingo Gädechens (MdB, CDU) sowie allen, die daran so tatkräftig mitgeholfen haben.*

Während von den dafür eigentlich zuständigen Verbänden der organisierten Sport- und Angelfischerei DAFV, DMV, LAV MeckPomm und LSFV-SH NICHTS kam und aktiv in die Öffentlichkeit getragen wurde, schafften es hier einfache Angler und ihre Dienstleister und Freunde problemlos bis zur Kanzlerin.

Dabei wählte man z. B. Happach-Kasan extra als Präsidentin, obwohl sie Nichtanglerin war, weil sie als abgewählte FDP-Bundestagsabgeordnete gute Kontakte in die Bundespolitik haben sollte.

Und der Geschäftsführer des LSFV-SH, Vollborn, ist sogar in der gleichen Partei wie die Kanzlerin und für die CDU im Kieler Rat - und schafft  es im Gegensatz zu den Jungs von Anglerdemo weder etwas bei den Angelverboten zu erreichen, noch zu seiner Parteivorsitzenden vorzudringen, um für Angler zu sprechen.

Umso mehr ist der Einsatz neben dem Einsatz von Lars Wernicke, und dem ganzen Anglerdemo-Team auch der Einsatz vom Bundestagsabgeordneten Ingo Gädechens (CDU) zu loben, der seine Ankündigung bei der ersten Anglerdemo auf Fehmarn, alles für die Angler, den Angeltourismus und die Region zu tun, um Schaden durch die Angelverbote abzuwenden, heute auch öffentlich wahr gemacht hat.

Nun liegt es an der Bundeskanzlerin, ob sie weiter ihre Verbotsministerin Hendricks im Bundesumweltministerium (SPD) gewähren lasst gegen Region, Angeltourismus, Bürger und Angler.

Oder ob sie sich hinter Region, Angeltourismus, Bürger und Angler stellt und das Angelverbot verhindert!

*Ein großes DANKE* an die Organisatoren und Macher von Anglerdemo, alle Beteiligten und Mitmacher und speziell auch für MdB Ingo Gädechens (CDU), der sich da mit seinem vollem Einsatz zur Verfügung stellte.


*Keinen Dank für nix* an DAFV, DMV, LAV MeckPomm, LSFV-SH und alle weiteren Mitgliedsverbände, die immer noch in diesem untätigen DAFV sind...


*Aktualisierung 17 Uhr 14.07. 2017*





*Resolution​**der Angler und angeltouristischen Betriebe
gegen das geplante Angelverbot in großen Teilen des Schutzgebietes Fehmarnbelt​*
Seit 1 ½ Jahren regt sich in Norddeutschland Widerstand gegen das von Frau Bundesministerin Barbara Hendricks angekündigte Angelverbot in den Schutzgebieten der deutschen AWZ in Nord- und Ostsee, unter anderem im Fehmarnbelt.

Hunderte von Arbeitsplätzen in den strukturschwachen Räumen der norddeutschen Küstenregionen drohen zerstört zu werden. Viele kleine Familienbetriebe sind in ihrer Existenz bedroht – Tradition und Identität der regionalen Bevölkerung gehen verloren.

Das BMUB argumentiert, dass es sich bei den Maßnahmen nicht um ein pauschales Verbot, sondern um eine räumlich und zeitlich differenzierte Regulierung der Freizeitfischerei in den Schutzgebieten handelt.

Wenn aber von 4.452 qkm der deutschen AWZ-Fläche in der Ostsee zukünftig 2.345 qkm (52,68%) und weitere 28qkm (0,63%) temporär für Angler gesperrt werden, ist dies ein erheblicher Eingriff in die Rechte der Bürger. 

Wenn auf 10% der Fläche der Bundesrepublik Deutschland ein Fahrverbot verhängt wird, wäre das wahrscheinlich nicht erheblich. Wenn aber in diesen 10% sämtliche Straßen liegen, wäre dieses ein erheblicher Eingriff. Genau diese Situation haben wir derzeit beim Angelverbot. Die Hauptfanggründe der gewerblichen Angelfahrten liegen in den zukünftigen Angelverbotsgebieten – ein Ausweichen auf andere Fanggründe ist nicht möglich.

Üblicherweise ist für einen Regelungsbedarf eine ERHBELICHE Beeinträchtigung der Schutzgüter erforderlich. Obwohl das BMUB bisher keinen wissenschaftlichen Nachweis vorlegen konnte, dass Angeln bzw. Angler einen negativen Einfluss auf die geschützten Lebensräume und Habitate hat, hält es weiterhin am Angelverbot fest. Die rechtliche notwendige „Erheblichkeit“ der Störung wird dabei vom BMUB ignoriert.

Wir fordern Behörden, Wissenschaft und Politik auf tragfähige Lösungen für Mensch, Land und Region zu erarbeiten. 

Neue Verbote und Aussperrungen des Menschen dürfen nicht das Ziel der Politik sein. Die Akzeptanz des Naturschutzes wird in der Bevölkerung mit nicht nachvollziehbaren Entscheidungen nachhaltig gefährdet.

Die Natur muss für den Menschen und nicht vor dem Menschen geschützt werden!

Wir fordern, keine Angelverbote oder Einschränkungen 
ohne wissenschaftlichen Nachweis!

> ohne klare Zielfestlegung!
> ohne zeitliche Begrenzung!
> ohne neutrale Gutachten!
> ohne Berücksichtigung der Folgen für Wirtschaft und Angeltourismus!

Wir fordern die Politik auf, sich mit allen Betroffenen an einen Tisch zu setzen und gemeinsam Lösungen zu schaffen. 


Laut Aussage des BMUB liegt der Fokus in den Entwürfen der Schutzgebietsverordnungen auf der Herstellung eines günstigen Erhaltungszustandes des Lebensraumes (hier „Riff“) und seinen charakteristischen Arten nach Fauna-Flora-Habitat-Richtlinie (FFH-RL).

Der letzte vorliegende FFH-Bericht 2013 bewertet die Gefährdung des Lebensraumtyps „Riffe“ durch das Angeln/Angelsport als gering. Die größten Beeinträchtigungen und Gefährdungen entstehen für den Lebensraumtyp durch den Sand- und Kiesabbau, die Meerwasserverschmutzung, die Fischerei, durch den Stickstoffeintrag und durch den Klimawandel. Es bestehen berechtigte Zweifel daran, dass das alleinige Verbot der Freizeitfischerei eine Verbesserung des Lebensraumtyps herbeiführt. Im übrigem attestiert selbst das BfN dem Schutzgebiet Fehmarnbelt einen guten bis sehr guten Zustand!

In Ermangelung von wissenschaftlichen Belegen wird der Dorschschutz als Begründung herangezogen. Dorsch ist nach Auffassung des BMUB eine wichtige Nahrungsgrundlage für den Schweinswal, und Angler konkurrieren mit ihm um die Beute. Auch hierfür bleibt das BMUB einen wissenschaftlichen Beweis schuldig.

Im Rahmen der Natura-2000-Richtlinie fordert die EU lediglich Maßnahmen zur Erreichung oder Sicherung eines „guten „Erhaltungszustandes“ des jeweiligen Habitats/ einer Population. Darüber hinaus sind keine Maßnahmen erforderlich. Trotzdem fordert das BMUB ein Angelverbot und das, obwohl die EU in diesen Schutzgebieten keine Angelverbote gefordert hat – dies ist eine deutsche Politik der Verbote!

Eutin, den 14. Juli 2017
Mit besten Grüßen,






Manfred Wohnrade, Vorsitzender WiSH	-          Lars Wernicke, Anglerdemo







*Aktualisierung 19 Uhr 40:*
Soeben im NDR-Fernsehen, Schleswig Holstein 18:00:
Kanzlerin Merkel äußert sich zu Angelverboten und verspricht, sich mal drum zu kümmern.

*SICHER IST:
Anglerdemo hat geschafft, wovon Verbanditen träumen!!!*

Direkt mit dem Thema zur Kanzlerin, und ohne gleich abgebügelt zu werden.

*Verbanditen im DAFV, DMV, LSFV-SH und LAV-Meck-Pomm:
SCHÄMT EUCH für euer Versagen!!!*

*Hier könnt ihr gucken - ab ca. Minute 1.55:*
http://www.ndr.de/fernsehen/sendung..._1800/Schleswig-Holstein-1800,shmag47414.html





Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Juli 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo überreicht Kanzerlin Merkel Resolution gegen Angelverbote im Fehmarnbe*

Lars Wernicke in der Sicherheitszone S1 (ganz vorne, mit Extra-Akkreditierung nur), beim warten auf die Kanzlerin.

Schick, der Kollege!


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Juli 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo überreicht Kanzlerin Merkel Resolution gegen Angelverbote im Fehmarnbe*

Merkel will das abklären in der Regierung und sich der Sache annehmen.

Wahlkampfgeklingel?

Klar - aber nun kann sie nicht mehr sagen, sie wüsste davon nix. 

Nun ists ganz oben angekommen, da wo die Verbandler höchstens mal Klingel putzen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Juli 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo überreicht Kanzlerin Merkel Resolution gegen Angelverbote im Fehmarnbe*

*Aktualisierung 17 Uhr 14.07. 2017*





*Resolution​**der Angler und angeltouristischen Betriebe
gegen das geplante Angelverbot in großen Teilen des Schutzgebietes Fehmarnbelt​*
Seit 1 ½ Jahren regt sich in Norddeutschland Widerstand gegen das von Frau Bundesministerin Barbara Hendricks angekündigte Angelverbot in den Schutzgebieten der deutschen AWZ in Nord- und Ostsee, unter anderem im Fehmarnbelt.

Hunderte von Arbeitsplätzen in den strukturschwachen Räumen der norddeutschen Küstenregionen drohen zerstört zu werden. Viele kleine Familienbetriebe sind in ihrer Existenz bedroht – Tradition und Identität der regionalen Bevölkerung gehen verloren.

Das BMUB argumentiert, dass es sich bei den Maßnahmen nicht um ein pauschales Verbot, sondern um eine räumlich und zeitlich differenzierte Regulierung der Freizeitfischerei in den Schutzgebieten handelt.

Wenn aber von 4.452 qkm der deutschen AWZ-Fläche in der Ostsee zukünftig 2.345 qkm (52,68%) und weitere 28qkm (0,63%) temporär für Angler gesperrt werden, ist dies ein erheblicher Eingriff in die Rechte der Bürger. 

Wenn auf 10% der Fläche der Bundesrepublik Deutschland ein Fahrverbot verhängt wird, wäre das wahrscheinlich nicht erheblich. Wenn aber in diesen 10% sämtliche Straßen liegen, wäre dieses ein erheblicher Eingriff. Genau diese Situation haben wir derzeit beim Angelverbot. Die Hauptfanggründe der gewerblichen Angelfahrten liegen in den zukünftigen Angelverbotsgebieten – ein Ausweichen auf andere Fanggründe ist nicht möglich.

Üblicherweise ist für einen Regelungsbedarf eine ERHBELICHE Beeinträchtigung der Schutzgüter erforderlich. Obwohl das BMUB bisher keinen wissenschaftlichen Nachweis vorlegen konnte, dass Angeln bzw. Angler einen negativen Einfluss auf die geschützten Lebensräume und Habitate hat, hält es weiterhin am Angelverbot fest. Die rechtliche notwendige „Erheblichkeit“ der Störung wird dabei vom BMUB ignoriert.

Wir fordern Behörden, Wissenschaft und Politik auf tragfähige Lösungen für Mensch, Land und Region zu erarbeiten. 

Neue Verbote und Aussperrungen des Menschen dürfen nicht das Ziel der Politik sein. Die Akzeptanz des Naturschutzes wird in der Bevölkerung mit nicht nachvollziehbaren Entscheidungen nachhaltig gefährdet.

Die Natur muss für den Menschen und nicht vor dem Menschen geschützt werden!

Wir fordern, keine Angelverbote oder Einschränkungen 
ohne wissenschaftlichen Nachweis!

> ohne klare Zielfestlegung!
> ohne zeitliche Begrenzung!
> ohne neutrale Gutachten!
> ohne Berücksichtigung der Folgen für Wirtschaft und Angeltourismus!

Wir fordern die Politik auf, sich mit allen Betroffenen an einen Tisch zu setzen und gemeinsam Lösungen zu schaffen. 


Laut Aussage des BMUB liegt der Fokus in den Entwürfen der Schutzgebietsverordnungen auf der Herstellung eines günstigen Erhaltungszustandes des Lebensraumes (hier „Riff“) und seinen charakteristischen Arten nach Fauna-Flora-Habitat-Richtlinie (FFH-RL).

Der letzte vorliegende FFH-Bericht 2013 bewertet die Gefährdung des Lebensraumtyps „Riffe“ durch das Angeln/Angelsport als gering. Die größten Beeinträchtigungen und Gefährdungen entstehen für den Lebensraumtyp durch den Sand- und Kiesabbau, die Meerwasserverschmutzung, die Fischerei, durch den Stickstoffeintrag und durch den Klimawandel. Es bestehen berechtigte Zweifel daran, dass das alleinige Verbot der Freizeitfischerei eine Verbesserung des Lebensraumtyps herbeiführt. Im übrigem attestiert selbst das BfN dem Schutzgebiet Fehmarnbelt einen guten bis sehr guten Zustand!

In Ermangelung von wissenschaftlichen Belegen wird der Dorschschutz als Begründung herangezogen. Dorsch ist nach Auffassung des BMUB eine wichtige Nahrungsgrundlage für den Schweinswal, und Angler konkurrieren mit ihm um die Beute. Auch hierfür bleibt das BMUB einen wissenschaftlichen Beweis schuldig.

Im Rahmen der Natura-2000-Richtlinie fordert die EU lediglich Maßnahmen zur Erreichung oder Sicherung eines „guten „Erhaltungszustandes“ des jeweiligen Habitats/ einer Population. Darüber hinaus sind keine Maßnahmen erforderlich. Trotzdem fordert das BMUB ein Angelverbot und das, obwohl die EU in diesen Schutzgebieten keine Angelverbote gefordert hat – dies ist eine deutsche Politik der Verbote!

Eutin, den 14. Juli 2017
Mit besten Grüßen,






Manfred Wohnrade, Vorsitzender WiSH	-          Lars Wernicke, Anglerdemo


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Juli 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo überreicht Kanzlerin Merkel Resolution gegen Angelverbote im Fehmarnbe*

Kann mich für den tollen Einsatz von den Jungs nur nochmal wiederholen:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Ein großes DANKE* an die Organisatoren und Macher von Anglerdemo, alle Beteiligten und Mitmacher und speziell auch für MdB Ingo Gädechens (CDU), der sich da mit seinem vollem Einsatz zur Verfügung stellte.
> 
> 
> *Keinen Dank für nix* an DAFV, DMV, LAV MeckPomm, LSFV-SH und alle weiteren Mitgliedsverbände, die immer noch in diesem untätigen DAFV sind...



Und der neue SH-Ministerpräsi war ja auch dabei - der soll seine GRÜNEN Lieblinge auch mal besser schnell unter Kontrolle bringen vor der Wahl im September, wenn da  seine Partei noch was reissen will bei Anglern.


----------



## Taxidermist (14. Juli 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo überreicht Kanzlerin Merkel Resolution gegen Angelverbote im Fehmarnbe*

Gut gemacht diese Resolution, argumentativ stichhaltig auf den Punkt gebracht, nicht zu lang.
Da hat der entsprechende Referent nicht all zu viel zu lesen!
Mal sehen wie eine Antwort, oder Reaktion darauf ausfällt?
Auch von mir ein Danke dafür!

Jürgen


----------



## Franky (14. Juli 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo überreicht Kanzlerin Merkel Resolution gegen Angelverbote im Fehmarnbe*

Dicker Daumen hoch!!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Juli 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo überreicht Kanzlerin Merkel Resolution gegen Angelverbote im Fehmarnbe*

*Aktualisierung 18 Uhr*

Resolution ist bei Frau Dr. Merkel. Versprechen von Ministerpräsident Daniel Günter und Ingo Gädechens, dass wir weiterhin volle Unterstüzung von der CDU haben werden. 

Danke, jetzt wartet Anglerdemo auf die Antwort aus Berlin. 
Die wurde zugesichert.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Juli 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo überreicht Kanzlerin Merkel Resolution gegen Angelverbote im Fehmarnbe*

Uns Lars bei den hohen Tieren!!! 

Da wo Verbanditen immer versagen!!!! 

TOPPP!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ossipeter (14. Juli 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo überreicht Kanzlerin Merkel Resolution gegen Angelverbote im Fehmarnbe*

:mIch bedanke mich bei allen die das bewerkstelligt haben.#6#6


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Juli 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo überreicht Kanzlerin Merkel Resolution gegen Angelverbote im Fehmarnbe*

Soeben im NDR-Fernsehen, Schleswig Holstein 18:00:
Kanzlerin Merkel äußert sich zu Angelverboten und verspricht, sich mal drum zu kümmern.

Wird dann morgen sicher abrufbar sein:
http://www.ndr.de/fernsehen/sendungen/schleswig-holstein_1800/index.html

*SICHER IST:
Anglerdemo hat geschafft, wovon Verbanditen träumen!!!*

Direkt mit dem Thema zur Kanzlerin, und ohne gleich abgebügelt zu werden.

*Verbanditen im DAFV, DMV, LSFV-SH und LAV-Meck-Pomm:
SCHÄMT EUCH für euer Versagen!!!*


----------



## kati48268 (14. Juli 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo überreicht Kanzlerin Merkel Resolution gegen Angelverbote im Fehmarnbe*

Ganz ehrlich, als ich zum ersten Mal was von "Anglerdemo" hörte, hielt ich das für eine aus Verzweiflung geborene spinnerte Idee.
Schlecht gemachte Vorgeschichten gab es ja, eine unsäglich Demo gegen Kormoranschäden in Ulm, aus der (wie von mir vermutet) in der Presse "Angler gönnen Vögeln ihre Nahrung nicht" wurde.

Lars, du und deine Unterstützer haben bewiesen, dass man mit Mut & Verstand Dinge realisieren kann, die ich für nicht realisierbar gehalten habe.

Selbst wenn es ohne greifbares Ergebnis bleiben sollte, was ich nicht hoffe und auch nicht glaube, 
hast du all denjenigen, die für diesen Job gewählt und bezahlt werden, gezeigt, 
was man mit Mut & Engagement vollbringen kann.
Die Angesprochenen sollten sich zuiefst schämen.

Das war und ist ganz großes Kino!
Großen Respekt & vielen Dank. 
Ich ziehe meinen Hut.


----------



## Kochtopf (14. Juli 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo überreicht Kanzlerin Merkel Resolution gegen Angelverbote im Fehmarnbe*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Versprechen von Ministerpräsident Daniel Günter und Ingo Gädechens, dass wir weiterhin volle Unterstüzung von der CDU haben werden.



Zunächst: Toll was die Jungs geleistet haben! Ich hoffe sehr dass es was bringt (Boardtreffen 2018 am Belt?) Aber der obige Satz ließ mich gerade sehr an das Nachtangelverbot in BaWü denken... Ich bin da eher skeptisch und  fürchte dass es eine Beruhigungspille vor den Wahlen darstellt


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Juli 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo überreicht Kanzlerin Merkel Resolution gegen Angelverbote im Fehmarnbe*

Hier könnt ihr gucken - ab ca. Minute 1.55:
http://www.ndr.de/fernsehen/sendung..._1800/Schleswig-Holstein-1800,shmag47414.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Juli 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo überreicht Kanzlerin Merkel Resolution gegen Angelverbote im Fehmarnbe*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich, als ich zum ersten Mal was von "Anglerdemo" hörte, hielt ich das für eine aus Verzweiflung geborene spinnerte Idee.
> Schlecht gemachte Vorgeschichten gab es ja, eine unsäglich Demo gegen Kormoranschäden in Ulm, aus der (wie von mir vermutet) in der Presse "Angler gönnen Vögeln ihre Nahrung nicht" wurde.
> 
> Lars, du und deine Unterstützer haben bewiesen, dass man mit Mut & Verstand Dinge realisieren kann, die ich für nicht realisierbar gehalten habe.
> ...


*Dito - auch ich zieh den größten Hut, den ich finden kann und verneige mich mit größtem Respekt!
*


----------



## Amigo-X (14. Juli 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo überreicht Kanzlerin Merkel Resolution gegen Angelverbote im Fehmarnbe*

Anglerdemo , die machen wirklich was ! Und ich denke heute in Heiligenhafen wurde auch was erreicht. 
Oh ja die Angler wehren sich und das ist ganz oben angekommen. 
Meinen Dank an Lars Wernicke, Fehmarnangler.net und ganz klar Anglerdemo.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Juli 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo überreicht Kanzlerin Merkel Resolution gegen Angelverbote im Fehmarnbe*

*Auch jetzt im SH-Magazin im NDR-Fernsehen:*

http://www.ndr.de/fernsehen/sendung...Schleswig-Holstein-Magazin,sendung660048.html

Klasse Bericht - öffentliches Versprechen der Kanzlerin!!

Lars Wernicke!

Thomas Deutsch, hupende Kutter!!

Anglerstimmen (Kay Hasche!) 

ERSTKLASSIG JUNGS!!!!!!! 

DANKE FÜR EUREN EINSATZ!!!

Schande über die versagenden Verbände im DAFV!!


----------



## n0rdfriese (14. Juli 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo überreicht Kanzlerin Merkel Resolution gegen Angelverbote im Fehmarnbe*

Meinen Respekt habt ihr! Großartig!


----------



## Wander-HH (14. Juli 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo überreicht Kanzlerin Merkel Resolution gegen Angelverbote im Fehmarnbe*

Ich habe gerade mit Lars telefoniert und wiederhole es hier noch einmal.

Mein höchsten Respekt und mehr kann man nicht erreichen. #6#6#6


----------



## Nordlichtangler (14. Juli 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo überreicht Kanzlerin Merkel Resolution gegen Angelverbote im Fehmarnbe*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Hier könnt ihr gucken - ab ca. Minute 1.55:
> http://www.ndr.de/fernsehen/sendung..._1800/Schleswig-Holstein-1800,shmag47414.html


Bevor es wieder verschwindet -- mit 4k Video Downloader (dort die URL zwischen url /url einfügen) konnte ich das Video herunterladen und speichern:
https://mediandr-a.akamaihd.net/progressive/2017/0714/TV-20170714-1825-5000.hq.mp4


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Juli 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo überreicht Kanzlerin Merkel Resolution gegen Angelverbote im Fehmarnbe*



Wander-HH schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade mit Lars telefoniert und wiederhole es hier noch einmal.
> 
> Mein höchsten Respekt und mehr kann man nicht erreichen. #6#6#6


#6#6#6
So ist das!


----------



## Franz_16 (14. Juli 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo überreicht Kanzlerin Merkel Resolution gegen Angelverbote im Fehmarnbe*



Wander-HH schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade mit Lars telefoniert und wiederhole es hier noch einmal.
> 
> Mein höchsten Respekt und mehr kann man nicht erreichen. #6#6#6



Richtig Wander! 
Wirklich stark - wie es kati schon geschrieben hat: 
Dass man das Anliegen bis ganz nach oben tragen kann, hätte niemand für möglich gehalten. 

Man kann nur den Hut ziehen. 
Danke an Lars und seine unermüdlichen Mitstreiter.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Juli 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo überreicht Kanzlerin Merkel Resolution gegen Angelverbote im Fehmarnbe*

Und wenn man dran denkt, dass die Verbanditen noch nicht mal bis zur Umweltministerin selber kamen, sonder bei ihrem Staatssekretär hängen bleiben, ist einmal mehr Kopfschütteln angesagt!!

Es gibt welche die könnens eben, wenns um Angeln und Angler geht!!

Wie Lars und Anglerdemo und alle Helfer und Mitmacher  - dafür meinen größten Respekt....!!!!




Und es gibt die Versager DAFV, DMV, LAV-MecckPomm, LSFV-SH etc..


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Juli 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo überreicht Kanzlerin Merkel Resolution gegen Angelverbote im Fehmarnbe*

Veröffentlichungen laufen schon an:
http://www.ln-online.de/Lokales/Ostholstein/Wahlkampf-in-Heiligenhafen-Merkel-gibt-sich-volksnah2

http://www.ndr.de/nachrichten/schle...acht-Station-in-Heiligenhafen,merkel2610.html

http://www.handelsblatt.com/politik...bekommt-merkel-nicht-zu-greifen/20064952.html

http://www.nordkurier.de/mecklenbur...born-steuerliche-entlastungen-1429302707.html


----------



## Jürgen57 (15. Juli 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo überreicht Kanzlerin Merkel Resolution gegen Angelverbote im Fehmarnbe*

Vergesst bitte nicht das wir kurz vor der Wahl stehen.
Frau Merkel hat schon zu viel versprochen was nur heiße
Luft war.#c


----------



## Anglerdemo (15. Juli 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo überreicht Kanzlerin Merkel Resolution gegen Angelverbote im Fehmarnbe*

Klar  wissen wir das auch, allerdings sind wir deutlich optimistischer!  Erstens weil wir natürlich auch viele Gespräche hinter den Kulissen  geführt haben und zweitens glauben wir an die Sache! Mehr als das Thema  zur Chefsache in diesem Land zu machen ist nicht möglich- also liegt  unsere Hoffnung auf der Bundeskanzlerin und der CDU/ CSU.


----------



## Jürgen57 (15. Juli 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo überreicht Kanzlerin Merkel Resolution gegen Angelverbote im Fehmarnbe*

War nur eine Bemerkung am Rande.Es ist schon klar,wer nichts
bewegt der Erreicht auch nichts.
Hoffe das sich die Bemühungen lohnen#6#6#6#6


----------



## Wander-HH (26. Juli 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo überreicht Kanzlerin Merkel Resolution gegen Angelverbote im Fehmarnbe*

Warum das Verbot so unsinnig ist zeigen die nachfolgenden Bilder noch einmal auf einer recht kontrastreiche Art und Weise auf.

Zum einen das FFH-Naturschutzgebiet laut BfN und zum anderen die hoch frequentierte Schiffahrtsstrasse Fehmarnbelt laut MarineTraffic.

Vielleicht hat man auch einfach nur Angst, dass die kleinen Angelboote die vielen Chemie- und Öltanker überfahren? #c


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Juli 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo überreicht Kanzlerin Merkel Resolution gegen Angelverbote im Fehmarnbe*

http://sh-ugeavisen.dk/index.php/20...ergern-in-heiligenhafen-offenheit-fuer-neues/


----------



## Nordlichtangler (27. Juli 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo überreicht Kanzlerin Merkel Resolution gegen Angelverbote im Fehmarnbe*

"Merkel versprach unter dem Beifall der Anwesenden, mit ihren Ministerien noch einmal über das Thema zu sprechen."

Ist denn nun schon irgend etwas (positives) passiert?   Zeitleiste 15.07.->27.07.

Der 24.09. rückt täglich immer näher ... :g


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Juli 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo überreicht Kanzlerin Merkel Resolution gegen Angelverbote im Fehmarnbe*

ja, es gibt immer noch kein Angelverbot da, obwohl das bereits für Mai angekündigt war.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Juli 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo überreicht Kanzlerin Merkel Resolution gegen Angelverbote im Fehmarnbe*

Und soeben (Antwort auf unseren Wahlprüfstein) KLARE Aussage von der CDU/CSU:


CDU/CSU Bundestagsfraktion schrieb:


> *Das  gilt  auch  für  die  Schutzgebiete  der  AWZ  in  Nord-  und  Ostsee.  Es  gibt keinen ausreichenden  wissenschaftlichen Nachweis,  dass  die  Angelfischerei  hier  zu  einer Belastung führt. Sandbänke und Riffe sind durch die Angelfischerei nicht gefährdet.
> Hier  treten  wir  ganz  klar  der  Auffassung  der  bisherigen  SPD-Bundesumweltministerin entgegen*.



Danke Angler, Anglerdemo, Kutterkäptns, Tourismus, EGOH etc.:
Der Einsatz hat sich gelohnt, wie man sieht.

Schade, dass keine echte Unterstützung durch den DAFV und seine abnickenden Naturschutzverbände (speziell hier DMV, LAV MEckPomm und LSFV-SH)  kaum Unterstützung kam, eher noch Gegenwind - wie viel mehr und wie viel schneller hätte man da was erreichen können.


----------

